# Jeep running rough after plowing..



## HeavyD (Dec 22, 2007)

My 2000 Cherokee Sport 4.0L runs VERY rough after getting hot from plowing or driving around in the city with the plow on. Especially after I turn it off, run into school to pick up my daughter and come back out...its like its running on only 3 cyl. I found this:

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f11/rough-start-when-warm-heat-soak-1152025/

anybody else having issues like this??

Thanks
Dino


----------



## yamahagrizzly (Dec 29, 2010)

are you loosing coolant? check the oil see if there is antifreeze in it. the 99 00 01 jeep 4.0's are known for head gaskets.


----------



## HeavyD (Dec 22, 2007)

I will check this AM....it's a start, Thanks


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Couple things. 
When your vehicle gets hot like this, make sure to see if its just due to the fact that you arent circulating antifreeze through the system, purging heat.throughout the system or you've blown it up. The 4.0 are known for getting hot quick when pushed hard but they are also one of the most bulletproof engines youll come across. 
Easiest way to do this is to turn your heater on full high, full heat. This should dissipate the majority of the heat and get your engine back down to operating temperature. If this doesnt work, then it sounds as if there is an issue with the cooling system. This is where the head gasket could be an issue as said above or it could be lack of antifreeze or a water pump that has gone. 

Check your spark plugs and wires on your engine to ensure they haven't come off or aren't allowing proper spark. This has happened to me before and it was an easy fix, especially for 4.0's with high mileage.


----------



## HeavyD (Dec 22, 2007)

Oil is clean, Coolant is a little brown in color, but full, no loss.. yup, turning on the heat full blast works to cool it down, spark plugs check, all good....changed temp sensor....no fix..uggh.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok it almost sounds as if the vehicle is overheating due to the radiator being clogged and not allowing air flow. Id take it to a car wash or somewhere that has hot water and completely wash the radiator to unclog the FRONT AND REAR of the radiator. I think the engine is stubbling due to being over heated. Try this. its cheap and probably will work.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

My TJ was running very rough during plowing.
Turned out to be a failing crank position sensor
that finally completely crapped out and the
TJ wouldn't start. I'd check the Jeepforum
to see if your Cherokee has the ability to
do the on/off key trick to bring up error codes.


----------



## HeavyD (Dec 22, 2007)

I will run it to the spray and wash place and try cleaning the outside of the radiator, sure cant hurt...on my way to find the on/off key trick...Thanks for the help so far guys


----------



## HeavyD (Dec 22, 2007)

Key trick, on,off,on,off,on....no go...reader only I guess...cleaned radiator...no go...flushing radiator in the AM and getting the codes read....this sucks


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Is the engine running over normal operating temperature (195*F) when this happens?? If not, your cooling system is doing it's job. That "heat soak" issue is regarding air temperature under the hood, not engine water jacket temperature. I would def flush it if the coolant is not bright green.

If your coolant appears at all dirty, flush and change it. Use distilled water when mixing 50/50 (available at pharmacies for $1.50/gallon).



yamahagrizzly;1215012 said:


> are you loosing coolant? check the oil see if there is antifreeze in it. the 99 00 01 jeep 4.0's are known for head gaskets.


It is mostly year 2000 models, that was when Jeep went from a distributor to a coil pack rail and changed the head to allow the rail to bolt down, some of those heads developed a crack allowing coolant into the oil. Just check for foamy stuff (looks like yellow-brown whipped cream) under your oil cap.

I replaced the head on my friends 2000 XJ due to a crack. There is a lot of talk about it on the internet, but most Jeeps are fine.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

HeavyD;1217791 said:


> Key trick, on,off,on,off,on....no go...reader only I guess...cleaned radiator...no go...flushing radiator in the AM and getting the codes read....this sucks


Hang in there, I get frustrated with my XJ sometimes too, but they are overall very dependable vehicle and worth most any repair. They are known to have fairly marginal cooling systems.


----------



## yamahagrizzly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hubjeep;1218387 said:


> Is the engine running over normal operating temperature (195*F) when this happens?? If not, your cooling system is doing it's job. That "heat soak" issue is regarding air temperature under the hood, not engine water jacket temperature. I would def flush it if the coolant is not bright green.
> 
> If your coolant appears at all dirty, flush and change it. Use distilled water when mixing 50/50 (available at pharmacies for $1.50/gallon).
> 
> ...


why do you have to use distilled water?

yes 2000 is the biggest year for that but they switched over in late 99 all 2000 and solved the problem in early 2001


----------



## HeavyD (Dec 22, 2007)

jeep running at 215'F when it stumbles...far below red line temp for sure.
Took to my local garage, flushed radiator twice, fluid just rusty looking, perfect bright green now. 
Did use distilled H2O....is running a bit cooler 200-210'F but still stumbled on restart after driving home. I'm guessing heat soak now, it has slowly gotten worse since starting to plow this season....code was Evap leak....I guess tomorrow I'll insulate the injectors and see...thanks for the input guys, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

P0455 evap leak monitor large leak detected (a large leak has been detected in the evaporative system)

Did you get this Code from a code count or by going to an auto parts place?

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showpost.php?p=8608164&postcount=7


----------



## HeavyD (Dec 22, 2007)

The code was read by my local garage service mgr. The owner lets me have a bay if there is one available and not being used on weekends to work on my stuff...if I can't do the job myself I schedule an appointment like a normal customer. ...thanks for the link.

Yamaha...you use distilled water due to it's lack of minerals, when tap water is heated and cooled it precipitates out minerals (calcium) that create deposits and clog your radiator up.


----------

